# Slide 150 - Modell 2014 : welcher Dämpfer ???



## MEGATEC (1. März 2015)

Mal eine Frage zum Dämpfer :
der im 150 Slide 10.0LE ( Modell 2014 / 26 Zoll Rahmen ) verbaute Dämpfer ist ein FOX FLOAT CTD Adjust in Kashima Ausführung - aber welche Version ist das ?
Die mit :
Velocity Tune M
Rebound Tune L

????

Weis das jemand ?

Oder welche andere Dämpfer ist bei dem Bike empfehlenswert ( Alternativen ) ??

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar...


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2015)

200x57mm, bei Fox* M L *175. Alles andere ist abhängig von Vorlieben und Gewicht des Bikers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (2. März 2015)

Ok, Danke

Was ist von den Rock Shox zu halten die einige verbaut haben ??


----------



## malben (5. März 2015)

im 150er SLIDE (2014 8.0) ist ein *RS Monach RT 3* mit *Tune M/L *(200x57mm) verbaut. ist ein guter Dämpfer, wobei einige USER hier im Forum auf nen *RS Monarch Plus RC3 / DebonAir RC3* hochrüsten.
Kann auf jedenfall kann ich eine Empfehlung für den Monrach RT3 sowie den Monarch PLUS RC3  aussprechen. Letzteren hab ich seit ca. 2 Wochen auch im Einsatz.


----------



## MEGATEC (6. März 2015)

malben schrieb:


> im 150er SLIDE (2014 8.0) ist ein *RS Monach RT 3* mit *Tune M/L *(200x57mm) verbaut. ist ein guter Dämpfer, wobei einige USER hier im Forum auf nen *RS Monarch Plus RC3 / DebonAir RC3* hochrüsten.
> Kann auf jedenfall kann ich eine Empfehlung für den Monrach RT3 sowie den Monarch PLUS RC3  aussprechen. Letzteren hab ich seit ca. 2 Wochen auch im Einsatz.



Hi Malben - hattest Du vielleicht auch mal den FOX mit Kashima gefahren und kannst einen Vergleich dazu abgeben ??


----------



## malben (6. März 2015)

Mein  einziger FOX war ein FLOAT CTD in nem CUBE. Bei FOX brauchts höhere drücke als bei RS.  Aber sonst, kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen.


----------



## MEGATEC (6. März 2015)

Ok - Danke....

Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand den DT Swiss XR Carbon verbaut ?


----------



## MEGATEC (16. März 2015)

Nochmal ich 

welche Daten muß denn der RockShox Monarch Rt3 haben ??

*M und L und F ?? *


----------



## malben (16. März 2015)

Einbaulänge 200x57, Tune M/L. So liefert RADON aus. Bekommst ihn aber nur selten so zu kaufen. Im Zbh gibt's ihn fast nur mit Tune M/M
Aber schau mal Bikemarkt.  Da gibts den Monarch Plus RC 3 in Tune M / M recht günstig.
(MONARCH PLUS RC3 "250X57" für  VHB 249,-) in der Artikelbeschreibung ist ein Tippfehler drin...


----------



## FireFox3 (3. April 2017)

In meinem Slide 150 9.0 von 2014 ist ein 190x50mm Dämpfer verbaut laut TuneID. Kann das sein?

Fox schlüsselt mir die ID folgendermaßen auf:

2014, FLOAT-A F-S, CTD-Adj BV LV, Radon, Slide 130 29 9.0, 7.500, 2.000, 0.6 Spacer, VTM, RTXL, 225, 16

Soweit alles klar. Wurde in meinem Bike der falsche Dämpfer verbaut (und zwar der für ein Slide 130?) und auch noch zu kurz?! Der Hinterbau fährt sich ohnehin schon seit dem ersten Tag sehr sehr weich für mein Verständnis.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. April 2017)

Hab dir schon mal Geantwortet erscheint aber leider nicht. Das Slide 150 hat 200/57 das Slide 130+140 hat 190/50 also Fox hat recht ist
ja 130er die 7,5x2.0 sind Zoll ist 190x50. Auch mal den Dämpfer Prüfen federt ev. nicht mehr ganz aus.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireFox3 (4. April 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hab dir schon mal Geantwortet erscheint aber leider nicht. Das Slide 150 hat 200/57 das Slide 130+140 hat 190/50 also Fox hat recht ist
> ja 130er die 7,5x2.0 sind Zoll ist 190x50. Auch mal den Dämpfer Prüfen federt ev. nicht mehr ganz aus.   Gruß Bodo



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Allerdings frag ich mich schon, wieso ein Dämpfer mit der oben von mir genannten Beschreibung in meinem SLIDE 150 9.0 BJ 2014 verbaut ist. Der sollte da ja normalerweise nicht rein. Sondern wie du mir bestätigt hast in die 130er und 140er.

Ich muss nochmal genau nachmessen, ob im Rad wirklich ein 190er Dämpfer steckt oder nur die Beschriftung falsch ist.


----------



## FireFox3 (9. April 2017)

FireFox3 schrieb:


> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Allerdings frag ich mich schon, wieso ein Dämpfer mit der oben von mir genannten Beschreibung in meinem SLIDE 150 9.0 BJ 2014 verbaut ist. Der sollte da ja normalerweise nicht rein. Sondern wie du mir bestätigt hast in die 130er und 140er.
> 
> Ich muss nochmal genau nachmessen, ob im Rad wirklich ein 190er Dämpfer steckt oder nur die Beschriftung falsch ist.



Ok, ich habe eben nochmal nachgemessen. In meinem Slide 150 von 2014 ist tatsächlich ab Werk ein falscher Dämpfer verbaut und zwar ein 190er für ein Slide 130 die Beschriftung stimmt also doch!

Sollte ich mich damit besser an den Kundendienst richten bei Radon?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (10. April 2017)

FireFox3 schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe eben nochmal nachgemessen. In meinem Slide 150 von 2014 ist tatsächlich ab Werk ein falscher Dämpfer verbaut und zwar ein 190er für ein Slide 130 die Beschriftung stimmt also doch!
> 
> Sollte ich mich damit besser an den Kundendienst richten bei Radon?



Hi,

bitte direkt die Kollegen kontaktieren: 02225/8888132 oder via Mail: [email protected] - bitte hier Fotos, Rechnung und kurze Info mitsenden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## FireFox3 (11. Mai 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte direkt die Kollegen kontaktieren: 02225/8888132 oder via Mail: [email protected] - bitte hier Fotos, Rechnung und kurze Info mitsenden.
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Kurzes Feedback nochmal von meiner Seite.

Ich bin wirklich *bodenlos* enttäuscht von der Marke Radon und deren Umgang mit Kunden. Auf meine Anfrage hin wurde mir ein lachhafter 100€ Wertgutschein im Bike-Discount angeboten (sollte also effektiven Kosten von schätzungsweise ~70€ entsprechen abzgl. Gewinnaufschlag auf den Artikelpreis). Während mir durch den signifikanten Fehler von Radon Kosten in der Größenordnung von 300 bis realistisch gesehen 400€ entstehen für den Dämpferaustausch und die Neuanschaffung. Mit der Begründung beim ersten Dämpferservice müsste ja schon aufgefallen sein, dass der falsche Dämpfer verbaut ist. Mit anderen Worten "selbst Schuld, dass du bei uns gekauft hast".

Auf meine Rückfrage hin, ob man sich anders einigen könnte (Radon tauscht ggf. den Dämpfer auf eigene Kosten oder stellt mir zumindest einen Wertgutschein, der den voraussichtlichen Kosten entspricht, aus) wurde schlichtweg nicht reagiert (das war vor ca. zwei Wochen). Aktuell stehen hier (leider) vier Räder von Radon (ich werde bei Gelegenheit lieber kontrollieren ob auch die Teile verbaut sind, die laut Ausstattung verbaut sein sollten), allerdings werde ich in Zukunft wohl den Weg nach Koblenz auf mich nehmen oder doch den guten alten Händler vor Ort besuchen (das kann ich auch jedem anderen nur raten!). Dort wird noch etwas mehr Wert auf die Kundenzufriedenheit gelegt und solche eklatanten Fehler bei der Montage passieren bestimmt auch nicht.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Mai 2017)

FireFox3 schrieb:


> Kurzes Feedback nochmal von meiner Seite.
> 
> Ich bin wirklich *bodenlos* enttäuscht von der Marke Radon und deren Umgang mit Kunden. Auf meine Anfrage hin wurde mir ein lachhafter 100€ Wertgutschein im Bike-Discount angeboten (sollte also effektiven Kosten von schätzungsweise ~70€ entsprechen abzgl. Gewinnaufschlag auf den Artikelpreis). Während mir durch den signifikanten Fehler von Radon Kosten in der Größenordnung von 300 bis realistisch gesehen 400€ entstehen für den Dämpferaustausch und die Neuanschaffung. Mit der Begründung beim ersten Dämpferservice müsste ja schon aufgefallen sein, dass der falsche Dämpfer verbaut ist. Mit anderen Worten "selbst Schuld, dass du bei uns gekauft hast".
> 
> Auf meine Rückfrage hin, ob man sich anders einigen könnte (Radon tauscht ggf. den Dämpfer auf eigene Kosten oder stellt mir zumindest einen Wertgutschein, der den voraussichtlichen Kosten entspricht, aus) wurde schlichtweg nicht reagiert (das war vor ca. zwei Wochen). Aktuell stehen hier (leider) vier Räder von Radon (ich werde bei Gelegenheit lieber kontrollieren ob auch die Teile verbaut sind, die laut Ausstattung verbaut sein sollten), allerdings werde ich in Zukunft wohl den Weg nach Koblenz auf mich nehmen oder doch den guten alten Händler vor Ort besuchen (das kann ich auch jedem anderen nur raten!). Dort wird noch etwas mehr Wert auf die Kundenzufriedenheit gelegt und solche eklatanten Fehler bei der Montage passieren bestimmt auch nicht.



Hi,

sende mir doch bitte per PN deine Ticket-ID - wir werden hier sicherlich noch eine Lösung finden!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## FireFox3 (12. Mai 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sende mir doch bitte per PN deine Ticket-ID - wir werden hier sicherlich noch eine Lösung finden!
> 
> Gruß, Andi



Ok super, das freut mich so etwas zu hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

